# Resources on Jehovah's Witnesses



## Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2009)

Here are a few links on JW's. 

Monergism JW page
AOMIN JW page

Jehovah's Witness and Watchtower Information Online
Jesus Witnesses
WATCH the TOWER Official Web Site of Ex-Jehovah's Witnesses

Any "must see" sites or books on the subject not listed here?


----------



## charliejunfan (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you


----------

